#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  montar servidor de firewall

## sady

preciso montar um servidor de firewall aqui pra empresa...

gostaria de saber algumas coisas...

- Não precisa ser um máquina top de linha neh? apenas uma máquina com configuração básica mas q seja só dedicada apenas pro firewall da conta do recado...

- qual sistema devo usar? me falaram que o FreeBSD é mto bom...

valeu?

----------


## 1c3m4n

Sim se for soh um fw/gw um 486 da conta do recado,
não quero gerar outro flame war aqui, mas openbsd é melhor para trabalhar com roteamento/firewall

----------


## sady

hahah pra falar bem a verdade com vc... eu nunca usei FreeBSD...

nem sei como é a cara disso...

mas valeu!

----------


## jedi

tb não quero gerar flame war, mas o openbsd não utiliza um firewall diferente que do linux?
Creio que neste caso o slack cairia com o uma luva para o menino neste momento.

----------


## wps

Slackware 10.1
Maquina p3 750 256 MB Ram 10.g de hd
3 placas de rede

Instala o Slack
Recompila o kernel para o seu processador, e coloca o iptables dentro do kernel, instala o squid,snort,guardian,portsentry, mude a porta padrao de administração o ssh, teste tudo de fora com o nmap e com o nessus.

----------


## wps

1 486 faz o trabalho sim de bloquear conexoes seja via iptables no linux ou pf ipf nos bsd porem o ideal é ter uma maquina que aguente fazer trabalho de analize de pacotes visto que regras estaticas podem ser burladas !.

----------


## chakalt

aiaiaiaia ja vem de novo não existi firewall melhor que o outro existi firewall mal configurado e firewall bem configurado!!!!!!!ei ice :P :P :P

----------


## wps

FIREWALL BEM CONFIGURADOS SAO BEM DIFICEIS DE SEREM BURLADOS ALIAS TUDO ISSO QUE EU ESCREVI PODE SER FEITO TANTO NO LINUX QUANTO NO FREEBSD QUANTO NO OPEN QUANTO NO NETBSD TUDO DEPENDE DO GOSTO DO ADMINISTRADOR !

----------


## ruyneto

> FIREWALL BEM CONFIGURADOS SAO BEM DIFICEIS DE SEREM BURLADOS ALIAS TUDO ISSO QUE EU ESCREVI PODE SER FEITO TANTO NO LINUX QUANTO NO FREEBSD QUANTO NO OPEN QUANTO NO NETBSD TUDO DEPENDE DO GOSTO DO ADMINISTRADOR !


wps sem caps por favor, e quanto a questao do firewall indicaram o open bsd por usar PF que é um firewall muito mais estavel e rapido que o iptables, numa rede de 20 computadores isso nao faz diferença mas para 1000 computadores com certeza faz, mas a partir do freebsd 5.4 usa tb PF, entao fica do gosto do cara ou Free ou Open, que com certeza o firewall tem um desempenho melhor que iptables.

falows

----------


## wps

Foi mal o caps, isso é verdade a algum tempo atraz eu li mesmo um benchmark sobre os melhores filtros de ips.

O que eu andei fazendo é usar o iptables compilado no kernel do linux em comparação com o carregado em modulo a performance foi bem melhor alem de consumir muito menos, mas com relação a estabilidade dos BSD num tem o que discutir.

Abraço

----------


## mario

cara sei que aqui é linux mas vamos falar serio desde que conheci este sistema em BSD praticamente nunca mais tive de usar outra coisa a não ser quando tenho de fazer balanceamento ou outras loucuras no firewall.

consulte: http://www.m0n0.ch/wall/

É Maravilhoso o bichinho  :Big Grin:

----------

